# Using the Bull System



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone use this system of breeding? If so, mind sharing your method? You can either reply or pm me your method. Thanks!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

May this would help
http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/articles/NigelCowood.html


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> May this would help
> http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/articles/NigelCowood.html


Yes, that was very helpful.

Thank You,
Tony


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone here used their own modified version of the bull system?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

That system looks like it'll be able to work good. I might go 2 cocks 6 hens to try'em out.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Unless you know you have that super cock, It does require alot of pairs and if you have a loft with few pairs, you'll end up with alot of half siblings to the stud your trying out. I would do it but if its just testing out a cock that I think might be good, I'll probably try it on 2 or 3 hens.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Flying a whole team of half sibling would be awesome!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

David, got any cocks? I need two dummy cocks.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

all the cocks and hens, snake08 picked them all up a while back. Only cocks left are breeding cocks. First time in a long while that I have even hens and cocks.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I had never heard of the bull system, interesting article. It reminded me of this poly breeding program from Hapyco Lofts I read the other day.

http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/news/poly_breeding.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Polybreeding is a more technical term for it. But it is basically the same thing. This kind of stuff is for the old retired guys who have the time


----------

